# hooping thick carhartt type jackets



## huey642 (Aug 22, 2009)

hello,
i'm a 20 year embroidery shop owner. we are going to be pushing more and more carhartt and varsity jackets. what is the best way to hoop these items? we have a few double thick wooden hoops for left chest size embroidery that work great, however i can't find jacket back ones. also has anyone tried the magnetic hoops?


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

The mighty hoop is the best option. In the process of ordering some for in the new year.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Magnetic hoop pricey, but answer.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Love, love, love the magnetic hoops. I'm just finishing an order that would have driven me crazy if it weren't for the Mighty Hoop. I have jacket back size and 5.5 x 5.5 size. More than worth the money.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

The magnetic hoops from mighty hoop. We almost never use friction hoops that came with the machine.


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

do they have an inner zipper that you can get inside the inside layer ? i use red cap jackets and they do.


----------



## thompsonsports (Feb 7, 2012)

Just purchased the might hoops for the holiday season and I LOVE them. Yes they might be pricey but sooo worth it. My wrists do not hurt anymore. One other thing that I would recommend is the hoop master and the extra attatchment that goes with the bigger hoops. It works GREAT!


----------



## beyondstitches (Nov 28, 2010)

We have the 5.5, 7, and Jacket back Mighty hoops. Once we started with these, and the fast frames, we never use the friction hoops. It is so much easier. The magnetic jacket back is what you want if you are doing thick jackets such as the lined carhartt or varsity jackets.
Also as someone else mentioned, spend the money on the hoopmaster system.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Mighty hoops here too. I've got the 8x13 and the 5.5. I can't afford the whole hoopmaster system. If you just buy the hoop then it's not that bad. I paid, $130 & $150 for mine. I did a video of me having to applique 4 large letters on a zip up hoodie and the mighty hoop was the only was I could have done this and keep everything in line. It goes right over the zippers and pockets, etc.... Just search mighty hoop on youtube and I'm (or was) the only non professional link for them. I'm getting ready to do a video with the 5" one too.

Oh, and I'll add this too. It will also hoop over sensitive items like other embroidery or vinyl and not try and tear them apart like a regular hoop's friction would do. It's really gentle on the clothing. Which was good when doing some additions for a quilt that someone had done earlier (new baby's name and date).


----------

